# Τρομάρα στα μπατζάκια σου κακομοίρη



## Ancolie

Αυτή τη φράση την έλεγε μέσα του ένας έλληνας σʹένα Ιταλο κατά το 2ο Πόλεμο.

Κακομοίρη είναι θηλυκο ( Τρομάρα ) η μάλλον ουδέτερο  ( μπατζάκια ) ;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Μπορεί επίσης να είναι η κλητική μορφή του «ο κακομοίρης» (ο Ιταλός).


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Αυτή τη φράση την έλεγε μέσα του ένας έλληνας σʹένα Ιταλο κατά το 2ο Πόλεμο.
> 
> Κακομοίρη είναι θηλυκο ( Τρομάρα ) η μάλλον ουδέτερο  ( μπατζάκια ) ;



Ο Έλληνας απευθύνεται στον Ιταλό και του λέει:
Τρομάρα στα μπατζάκια σου, κακομοίρη (Ιταλέ)!

Το θηλυκό είναι "κακομοίρα".



διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορεί επίσης να είναι η κλητική μορφή του «ο κακομοίρης» (ο Ιταλός).


 Αυτό είναι.


----------



## Ancolie

1- ο Μπαμπινιότης λέει · κακομοίρης, -α, -ικο ΚΑΙ κακόμοιρος, -η,-ο
2- Αν ήταν κλητική μορφή, θα είχαμε ένα κόμμα μετά "σου".


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> 1- ο Μπαμπινιότης λέει · κακομοίρης, -α, -ικο ΚΑΙ κακόμοιρος, -η,-ο
> 2- Αν ήταν κλητική μορφή, θα είχαμε ένα κόμμα μετά "σου".


1. Ναι, υπάρχουν δύο τύποι, _κακόμοιρος_ και _κακομοίρης_.
2. Κανονικά ναι, αλλά το νόημα είναι το ίδιο.


----------



## Ancolie

Καλά. Και μπορείς να πεις με άλλα λόγια αυτή τη φράση ;


----------



## ireney

ΟΚ first things first: the female of the first variant (κακόμοιρος) is "κακόμοιρη" (note where the stress falls). For the second is "κακομοίρα".
They are used often interchangeably, though  κακομοίρης carrys more the connotations of someone either poor and bedraggled or someone despondent, while κακόμοιρος is more someone who is down because of rotten luck.  As I said before though, such a nuanced difference means that, since both are down on their luck and in bad condition, they are used interchangeably.

Now for the phrase.  Τρομάρα στα μπατζάκια σου/μου/κλπ  means something like "woe to you/etc", "you are screwed". A synonymous expression would be "Αλίμονό σου/μας". There's also "φωτιά στα μπατζάκια σου/μου"  which basically means the same but a) it conveys a feeling of urgency (at least the way I see it) b)is more easy to understand where it came from


----------



## dmtrs

'Κακομοίρης' is a cultural equivalent to (excuse my language, if anyone finds any of these offensive, but I believe they're in common use nowadays) poor sod / poor bastard / bugger.


----------

